# brown cm/spotting @ 11dpo - implantation



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey ladies,
              i am driving myslef mad an need some advice, been getting faint positives for last 2 days, maybe evap lines(not too concerned about these as i am not due to test till the 25th) but i am only 11dpo and have brown cm not an abundance of it either, could it be implantation   or will i be facing af  ? 

driving myself  

any thoughts would be good to take my mind off things

thanks 

Bubsxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes it could be implantation hun  if you are checking within the timescale on the instructions it shouldn't be evaporation lines ..but you are testing far too early hun and I am going to have to send the pee stick police round to your house 

[fly]      [/fly]

               for a BFP ON YOUR TEST DAY !!

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you luck for test day x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks cat and miss nikki,  did another cheapy test when i got home as i was a bit worried and it still came up within 10 mins so i am pleased, just have to see what the 25th brings


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats great news hun .. lets hope its just a lovely little embie digging in deep

[fly]             [/fly] 
           
             

[fly]           [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

cat that has made me laugh lol   thanks fingers crossed


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I used to be famous on here for my good luck dances   I know how nerve wracking it is hunny ..but have my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Cat x


----------

